

Ask HN: Why doesn't my ATM know about my language? - zeynel1

I think it would be trivial to add a line of code to ATM so that it knows from my card number that I use English. Why is the first choice always about choosing the language? Is there a privacy problem here?
======
mahmud
With my Aussie ATM, I chose English the first time and it started remembering
ever since.

~~~
zeynel1
Do you know if there is a regulatory issue that this is not implemented in the
US?

------
mooism2
How would the ATM know that you don't prefer French (if you're Canadian) or
Spanish (if you're from the USA)? (Can the ATM even deduce which country
you're from?)

Is there a standardised space on the magnetic stripe to store your language
preference? Or in the network protocol?

